# Beauvoir Poodles



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Oops.... guess I broke forum rules by posting my web address in my introduction and Todd asked me to put it here.

www.beauvoirpoodles.com

All of my pictures are on my web site if you are interested in seeing my Poodles and the things we are doing.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Didn't have much time to look, but the first pic of the black standard is gorgeous! I bookmarked the site, will look later.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Carol. Love your website. It is so encouraging to see someone who values Obedience as well as Conformation! I've been to several shows recently and have watched the obedience competition. I've gotten the rule book to study before taking the plunge.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

If you are interested in doing obedience, I recommend the book:

Competitive Obedience: A Balancing Act

Also, you don't need fancy lessons or equipment to get started. I trained by myself through Open and I used two tiki torches and a piece of cardboard to teach jumping.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks, I'll have to check that book out. Also, heard about a book called Duel Ring Dog. Are you familiar with that one? Yes, I'll be recycling things around the yard, too, in order to start the training.


----------

